# river trapping



## conibear (Dec 30, 2005)

Have any of you guys ever trapped the Red River out of the boat I trap the MN siad but just was wondering how it is on the ND side for ****. I can't trap the ND but my friend was wondering about it he's from Fargo ND Thanks guys.


----------

